# Ttc #2! Buddies?



## krissie328

I am currently waiting on af. I'm expecting her May 8-12. And then I'm going to be ttc #2!

Anyone else wanna join me on this journey? I had a really great group of gals but I've been ltttc and they are all having their babies now. So I'm hoping for another group of ladies to try and hopefully go through pregnancy with. :happydance:


----------



## lucy_smith

Hi! 
I'm ttc no 2 , lo is coming up 8 months and this is my 5th cycle ttc, I'm on cd 12 of a 32 day cycle..... Just trying to bd every other day, but with oh so busy and working late it easier said than done haha 
Trying my hardest not to stress over it but I'm just trying to give my dd a sibling close in age, I also had it I my head I would be pregnant before maternity finishes in 3 months and I wouldn't go back to work just yet . But the way things are going that's not going to happen!


----------



## krissie328

Hi Lucy! I wanted a closer age gap but it just hasn't worked out. But I'm pretty excited with the one we will likely get of 2.5 years.

We snuggled getting in bd during the week. We don't see each other due to our schedules so it has to be early morning. So hopefully we make it work this coming cycle. I'd love a little Feb bundle.


----------



## klabro

Hey Krissie, I keep running into you on threads, so I figured I'd join you here too. My appointment of May 13 can't come soon enough. I'm a little bummed though because I am just sure I will be getting AF before that appointment so I'll likely have to wait until the next cycle before taking my first round of clomid. I'm crossing my fingers that somehow AF decides to hold off past May 13 for this cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Hi klabro! Fx she stays away for you so you don't have to wait longer!

I'm super excited for af to show. But I'm currently on progesterone to make her come.


----------



## klabro

If AF doesn't show by May 13th I'll be surprised but I will also ask for Progesterone to get things started then too. I'm ready for the nerves of first tri rather than the nerves of TTC :)


----------



## krissie328

Oh isn't that the truth. Ttc is such a hard rollercoaster for me so I am really excited to be pregnant again. I'm really hoping this round of clomid is it as the due date would be perfect.


----------



## klabro

I would love a due date in February/March so I am hoping for some positive results from my first round of clomid. Both of my previous pregnancies were from first round of clomid 50mg days 5-9. However, because of the twins last time she is wanting to do an even lower dose of clomid this time. Not so sure how I feel about that as I'm afraid it won't work and I'll be putting myself through all of that with no results.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, both of mine were also first round clomid. So I'm really hoping we get pregnant first round. I have enough left to do 3 rounds at 50 mg. So I'm really really hoping it's one of those.


----------



## klabro

Fingers crossed for us both. Even after the clomid has worked twice before I get an irrational fear that somehow it won't work this time. I'm always such a worrywart.


----------



## krissie328

Me too! I'm so paranoid that it won't work and our only choice will be ivf which we can't afford. Even though logically I know there are a lot of options in between. My doctor even suggested femara if clomid doesn't work these next couple of cycles.


----------



## klabro

I know there are so many options in between as well but my brain jumps straight to the worst. Given our track record with clomid (on the low dose) I am sure we will both be fine. It is just scary when you don't know. I mean even if we didn't respond to the low dose of clomid, there is still a higher dose. I know all of this, but in my head I just keep thinking "but what if I can't".


----------



## tweetybird818

Well, Krissie, i feel like i am basically stalking you now but I'd love to join you here too.

Our babies are close in age too, maybe we will both luck out soon and have a close age gap between them too :)

Klabro, what you said is so true, you can always increase the dose if you need. I think your dr is dojng the right thing, they want to minimize the risks for you while giving you the best chance. Of course i am impatient so I'd worried just the same too. Good luck.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome tweety! :D


----------



## klabro

Welcome tweety! 
So this cycle (although unmedicatated) I have been taking OPK's just for the heck of it, even though I doubt I'm ovulating. I had one that was positive earlier this month...and now, I've had a positive one 5 days in a row!! Dang PCOS and the random hormonal surges. I was on birth control after my twin loss and stopped taking it in January so I really have no baseline for what my cycles have been since then. It's only been a couple months and they have been semi regular since I stopped the BC. I should be due for AF any time now. At this point it's been long enough that I'm hoping that it'll just hold out until right before or after my doctors appointment so I can start the clomid. I just keep getting that thought "what if I got pregnant naturally this time"...maybe I should throw those OPK's away. Sorry for the rant...I'm a little emotional tonight.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

I am feeling very anxious today. I am excited for af to start but nervous about getting back into ttc. I am trying to figure out a way to keep myself calmer this cycle. Its my last month of work before summer break so I am hoping that will help me not obsess to much.


----------



## tweetybird818

I've been super calm so far. So very very unlike me haha. But maybe contributing to the fact that i got a bfp yesterday. Sooooo shocked. Had to go out and buy a digi to confirm and get a rough guess on dates haha


----------



## klabro

Wow! Congrats to you tweety! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Tweety!! I don't know how I didn't see this before. 

How are you doing Klabro?

I am seriously still waiting on af to arrive. I did have a temp drop this morning and I am getting cramps in my back so fx that means she is coming!!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hello Ladies, Hope you gals don't mind if I join too. I also have been LTTTC #2. I'm on CD 5 of a appx 32 day cycle. I chart My BBT, have PCOS so cycles can vary, began a Vitex regimen last month (seemed to have helped, so continuing it), and if things don't go as planned, I am seeking professional help from my fertility specialist.

Congrats on your BFP tweety.

NTNP since 2013 & TTC since June of 2015 (I did a Femera cycle in July but BFN)


----------



## klabro

Krispie-Hopefully she arrives SOON so you can get the clomid cycle started.

Welcome Brenda! So hard when our cycles are irregular, sure makes everything so much more complicated. I haven't taken Vitex in a long time, might have to revist it again. I've been using inositol, vitamin D3, Vitamin B12 combined with PCOS diet and exercise.

AFM- AF started last night so I am out for this month with clomid, I'll have to wait until AF shows next month. 9 days until my doctors appointment though so hopefully I'll get the prescription then. I'm hoping that through supplements/diet/exercise that it won't be as long of a cycle as this time. I really want to get started. I'm worried because if my cycle stays the same as this last time I will be out of town for about 2 weeks when I would need to get the monitoring done after taking clomid. I know my doctor had mentioned wanting to do a monitored cycle this time so I'm worried I'm going to have to end up waiting until July before I can really do a clomid cycle and I do NOT want that.


----------



## krissie328

Klabro- sorry af showed early. Fx you can get everything in place for next cycle.

I took a hpt tonight since af is still mia. It was negative. So I'm sure she will show, just gonna have to wait it out I guess.


----------



## BrendaJ

Thanks for the welcome :).

I forgot to mention aside from the Vitex, I am also taking a B12, B6, and L-methyl AKA methylfolate (it's folic acid but in a converted form) because I have a gene mutation (mtfhr) that does not convert regular folic acid into the useable form, therefore, I buy the one that's already converted so my body can better absorb it.

So sorry if it sounds too complicated, but it really isn't, lol. 

Do any of you gals BBT temp?


----------



## krissie328

Hi Brenda!

Yes, I temp.


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi gals :)

My husband and I are ntnp right now and have an 8 month old. I've always wanted a small gap in age between my first 2. Really hoping for a February baby but we'll see what happens.

I don't temp -- I used to, but I usually forget to! :p


----------



## krissie328

Welcome KB!

AF arrived today so I will be starting clomid tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## klabro

I don't temp. I've always thought I should, but just never have done it. I use OPK's which aren't really accurate with PCOS, but when I used clomid they are haha :)


----------



## krissie328

I am always amazed that opks have always worked for me. I guess that is one less thing to stress about when ttc. 

So I will be starting clomid tonight. I am excited and nervous. Even though I have taken it twice before I always worry. My projected o date is May 18-20th. I am a little nervous and hope we can get enough bding in during that time. We rarely do it outside of the weekends because of our work shifts.


----------



## BrendaJ

KLabro, you should try BBT temping, it's quite easy. Try Fertility Friend, it's free and very neat to see your ovulation take place! Also, once you get the hang of it, BBT Temping offers a whole lot of insight on your fertility.

AFM, OPK's haven't been very helpful, except for last month when I started VITEX. I ovulated way late, CD 25, and I had already stopped OPKing around CD22 since I never saw a surge. I suddenly felt O pains and realized I had EWCM the say before, and lo and behold it was positive when I took it! Had I not been taking the OPK I would have missed my surge!

I am continuing the VITEX, I am on CD 7. FX'd my O doesn't happen so late, I hate long cycles!


----------



## lucy_smith

hey everyone! sorry everyones af are showing up... :( but here is to another cycle! 

im due af in 7 days..... but i got spotting last night and have it on and off this morning.... its pink blood when i wipe and using a liner just in case.... my tummy is soooo bloated i cant button up my jeans, im feeling exhausted! so either this is really wiered or af has turned up early! :/


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm hoping that's a good sign for you Lucy! @Brenda I had something similar happen this month, I went on a new medication and my ovulation (which is usually CD11-13) happened 2 wks late. BD'd the day before and unexpectedly O'd the next day so who knows how this month will end up. AF is due around Friday

Happy Mother's Day to all, I hope you've had a lovely day :)


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, been MIA for a while. AF is over so on CD 6 now, hoping that I can ovulate on my own this month, if not hoping my doctor prescribes the clomid at my appointment Friday. I've been taking plenty of supplements, exercising, and eating healthy so my fingers are crossed I can ovulate. 

As for the BBT depending on what happens with my appointment on Friday I might give it a go. It would be interesting to see where I am at during the month. 

I saw an interesting thread on the first trimester board about the fitbit HR detecting pregnancy/ovulation based off of the resting heart rate. Looking at my resting heart rate I did notice a spike in heart rate 13 days before AF arrived, which would be whenI should have ovulated, so maybe I did really ovulate. Just something interesting for me to keep in mind! 

Welcome to the new ladies! Hopefully we start seeing some BFP's this month!


----------



## KBCupcake

klabro said:


> I saw an interesting thread on the first trimester board about the fitbit HR detecting pregnancy/ovulation based off of the resting heart rate. Looking at my resting heart rate I did notice a spike in heart rate 13 days before AF arrived, which would be whenI should have ovulated, so maybe I did really ovulate. Just something interesting for me to keep in mind!


This is quite interesting!!

Today I'm 10dpo and AF should be here tomorrow. I've already tested negative on two frers and I have cramps but my usual spotting before AF hasn't come. I've had symptoms for a bit but it was likely psychosomatic; I've been pregnant multiple times and I always get early positives. Bleh, just waiting for AF to show. 

hope everyone's having a good week!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hi everyone. &#55357;&#56842; I'm TTC #2 after 7 years. I'm 36. And hoping I've not left too late. I'm on cycle day 5. first month temping, came off mini pill in October. Had regular periods since then. But last month started taking b6 which took my 26 day cycle to 29. And i think I calculated ovulation date wrong in hindsight and the 3 days I had a rest were the days I weren't meant to. Doh! I did use opks and got a positive ebay cheapie but a boots digital said no the entire time. So confused. Lol . Anyway fingers crossed I do ovulate this month. Wanted wish everyone heaps of luck!and say hi! :) &#55356;&#57120;&#55356;&#57152;


----------



## klabro

Hello JellyBaby! Welcome! Fingers crossed for that ovulation! 

I just went into my doctors appointment yesterday and even though i conceived on first round of clomid both times she wants to try Femara first this time to reduce the chance of multiples. I'm nervous as I know that I respond well to clomid and have no idea about Femara. So hopefully my period is somewhat regular this month. My doctor does believe that based off of what I told her that I am not ovulating, which isn't a surprise to me. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck klabro. Fx it works just as well. 

Welcome Jelly. Hoping your timing is better this cycle.

How are things going KB? 

Afm, this cycle is just dragging. I have no idea when we will go back on clomid. I'm hoping for July but we will have to see, it could be as late as September. I'm still temping and doing opks incase I do o on my own though.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hello ladies, I am getting along fine so far. I am a bit uneasy with this cycle. Fertility Friend, the app I use for tracking my ovulation through temping, is suggesting I am 3 dpo. Too soon, but it's happened before. Check out my chart. I didn't take ovulation tests because I was planning to start on CD 15, but by the time I took my temp this morning, I realized it might be too late. 

The lines are dotted which signify my O can possibly change, so I will still take my OPK's just in case. My O date has been changed before.

I guess this means because of my PCOS things are a bit rocky and I probably will have to take OPKs starting the next day after my AF each cycle I try to conceive..

@Klabro-- I did a Femara cycle in July of 2015 and I ovulated Just fine. My doctor said this medication was found to be a better option vs clomid (less side effects, including multiple babies) I didn't get pregnant and I didn't do IUI, just intercourse. Wish you all the best.


----------



## BrendaJ

Well FF took my dotted CH away this morning. Here is what yesterday's chart looked like. I knew this could happen. I am going to have to take OPK's starting today. I hate how my O has become erratic. Wish it wouldn't change so much. Truly becomes so complicated trying to conceive when every cycle my O can dramatically change!:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## klabro

Sorry Brenda! So irritating with cycles all over the place. I really can't think of anything more frustrating. I've never had regular cycles. My doctor doesn't think I o at all, but regardless, it is so frustrating to try and play a guessing game with it all the time.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry Brenda. I hate having irregular cycles and mine are mostly annovulatory.


----------



## Ammulu

Hi all,

I am TTC #2... DS is going to be 3 in a month`s time and we are finally ready for number 2... 3rd cycle of trying but I have very irregular cycles :(


----------



## Ammulu

klabro said:


> Hi ladies, been MIA for a while. AF is over so on CD 6 now, hoping that I can ovulate on my own this month, if not hoping my doctor prescribes the clomid at my appointment Friday. I've been taking plenty of supplements, exercising, and eating healthy so my fingers are crossed I can ovulate.
> 
> As for the BBT depending on what happens with my appointment on Friday I might give it a go. It would be interesting to see where I am at during the month.
> 
> I saw an interesting thread on the first trimester board about the fitbit HR detecting pregnancy/ovulation based off of the resting heart rate. Looking at my resting heart rate I did notice a spike in heart rate 13 days before AF arrived, which would be whenI should have ovulated, so maybe I did really ovulate. Just something interesting for me to keep in mind!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! Hopefully we start seeing some BFP's this month!

klabro that's very interesting and helpful... I am looking at fitbit as I need to shed some pounds to regulate my cycle.... this is very useful info for us who are TTCing!!!!


----------



## BrendaJ

I am grateful to at least be ovulating, but that bfp is still very evasive due to my O jumping around all the time due to PCOS. This is the second month I am on Vitex, they say Vitex is suppose to help regulate cycles. I need to be more patient and let it run its course. 

I "normally" ovulate way late, I have begun to take my opk's.

Opk's from last month w/+ OPK on CD 25 on left... And this month's on right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## klabro

Brenda-I take inositol, vitamin D3, vitamin B12 and fish oil for my PCOS. I did try vitex before and it didn't do anything for me cycle wise so I stopped using it. I was put on metformin before I got pregnant with my daughter and stayed on it through week 12 of pregnancy. My current OB doesn't believe I am insulin resistant so she has not prescribed metformin. I just figured I might as well try the inositol an see if it makes any difference in cycle length.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi :hi: can I join too, just found this part of the forum :dohh:

I'm currently 10dpo and trying not to test so BnB is a distraction :) good luck all x


----------



## BrendaJ

@Bumbleberry, your chart looks great! I'd test if I was you :), just for fun! Your chart is rising nicely, unless your charts have this pattern every month?

As for me, my OPK is almost positive, maybe this afternoon it'll be positive, but I will start Baby Dcing everyday now! CD 18 for me today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## klabro

Welcome Bumbleberry!

Good luck Brenda. Fx for a positive OPK today! My OPK's have continued to get lighter since I had a day positives on CD 12. So it'll be interesting to see if I actually ovulated this month or not. I think I'm going to start trying to temp this month along with the letrozole just to see what happens because I'll know if I ovulate or not because it is a monitored cycle.


----------



## BrendaJ

Yay! Finally got my +OPK this afternoon. I didn't get to take one this morning but I was holding my pee for a while and bam! I had a large lemonade, too! Here's a pic. Seems like Vitex is really helping me get my LH SURGE to a good place because before positive OPK's where super evasive for me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

That is fabulous Brenda!! Go catch that eggie!!

Afm, ff gave me crosshairs today. :wohoo: So I am 3 dpo. I started progesterone this morning so I am hoping it is the real deal and I did ovulate. But my chart looks good so I am sure I did.


----------



## krissie328

I had an even higher temp today so I'm feeling more confident that I did ovulate. I still can't believe it was on cd 12!


----------



## bumbleberry

Yay for high temps Krissie :thumbup: and a +ive OPK Brenda, good luck! 

My temp took a huge nosedive this morning :nope: and have full on cramps so I'm definitely out and just waiting for AF to arrive in next day or so then I can move on to the next cycle. 

Good luck all to those still waiting, lots of :dust: for you and look forward to seeing those bfps coming in :) xx


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to hear that bumble. Fx for next cycle.


----------



## BrendaJ

:cry:OMG.... I am soooooo very crushed!! I didn't baby dance at all last night and I feel it was so crucial as I am sure it was O day..:cry:. I hope the past 2 days was all I needed.

I feel so upset :(.

Good luck girls..


----------



## krissie328

Brenda- you are in with a good shot. Dtd tonight for extra assurance but the two days before is great. 

Bumble- your temps went back up! How you feeling?


----------



## bumbleberry

krissie328 said:


> Bumble- your temps went back up! How you feeling?

I know! Very odd, I feel fine today apart from a bit nausea this morning and then again this afternoon, cramps have disappeared so just waiting to see what happens the next couple of days as AF due Monday :)


----------



## krissie328

Oh that's great! Fx you get your bfp!

I'm having quite a bit of tenderness in the ovary I ovulated from. I believe it's the corpus luteum. The only other time I remember having this was with my CP so I'm hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## BrendaJ

Bumbleberry!!! I am so ecstatic for you, congrats Hun on your BFP!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!

AFM, I'm waiting on CH. My temps are a bit Rocky, but I was playing with FF and it gave me CH's on CD 20 when I took that temp drop out or when I left it in and added higher temps afterwards!! in a few days it'll give me CHs probably on CD 20... It doesn't like that HUGE temp dip. So I should be about 4 dpo or so today. 

I hate the wait, lol.


----------



## klabro

Congrats bumbleberry!! 

I hate the wait too Brenda! It's just not fun second guessing every symptom and twinge.

AFM- had a pretty positive-maybe not quite looking OPK on CD 12 this month but then had a very obviously super positive one on CD 20 which was 2 days ago. I'm not really holding out hope for anything this cycle just kind of watching and seeing how the cycle goes from the positive OPK days. I did manage to get my letrozole prescription filed after the insurance finally approved it, so I have it ready and waiting for my next cycle!


----------



## JesLynne

Hi there! We are TTC #2. Our first child will be 10 this fall. We had originally wanted a closer age gap, but that hasn't happened. Then I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease and I had to focus on getting better. Since we've been TTC on and off for a few years. We finally decided to keep going and not stop. My problem is I get so anxious and defeated every time I get a negative. My cycles tend to be 40 days long so it's just such a long time. But we want to add another child to our family so we are going for it! I also have realized I need to lose some weight to help aid in conceiving so I'm working on that as well. 

Today I got a positive on my OPK so I will begin the two week wait shortly! I am hoping to find some friends who are TTC as well and understand how I'm feeling.

<3


----------



## krissie328

Welcome JesLynne. Fx your journey doesn't take much longer. :hugs:

8 dpo today and time has slowed down significantly. I am definitely ready for Saturday to get here.


----------



## JesLynne

krissie328 said:


> Welcome JesLynne. Fx your journey doesn't take much longer. :hugs:
> 
> 8 dpo today and time has slowed down significantly. I am definitely ready for Saturday to get here.

Thank you! :hugs:

I hope time flies by quickly for you!!


----------



## klabro

Welcome JesLynne. 

Here is to this week flying by Krissie! TWW is the worst. I'm pretty positive I'm just entering my TWW just from some signs from my body that I have come to know, had some ovulation pain along with my super positive OPK. I'm not really expecting to fall pregnant this month, but I'd like my period to hurry and come so I can get started on the letrozole.


----------



## BrendaJ

Welcome Jeslynn!

FF finally gave me CH on CD 20! I'm not sure how to feel about this cycle, but it seems like I might have a chance. It just never seems to work out for me :(. Atleast I am 6dpo.

KLabro, I hope you get your bfp too, but either way I am excited that you have your letrezole plan in place! FX'd for you :)


----------



## krissie328

I got my bfp this morning!! I cannot believe I am pregnant with my first non clomid baby. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160526_082640-640x539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrendaJ

Omg Krissie! Congrats on your :bfp:!!!! Here's to a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! 

This thread is sure having some good news!! I hope the good news keeps on rolling in!! :)

FX'd for the rest of us!


----------



## BrendaJ

I'm 7 dpo, but I have nothing to report... NOTHING :(. Not even sore breast or crampiness, nada!


----------



## klabro

Congratulations Krissie! This is excellent news! So happy for you :)


----------



## JesLynne

krissie328 said:


> I got my bfp this morning!! I cannot believe I am pregnant with my first non clomid baby. :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JesLynne

I'm 2DPO currently. I've been experiencing mild lower stomach cramps, slightly tender and heavy breasts, heartburn (I haven't had heartburn in years) and fatigue.


----------



## klabro

JesLynne-Fx for those symptoms to keep on coming! 
Brenda- when I had NOTHING to report is when I would up pregnant haha! You aren't out yet :) 
AFM: I have NO idea how many DPO I am or if I even ovulated, but I have been feeling slightly off. Dull period like pains and lower back pains. However, could just be from hormone fluctuations in general. AF can come anytime now and I'd be happy. I'm thinking I should get AF by next weekend at the latest. Dang irregular cycles.


----------



## BrendaJ

Today I am 10 dpo but unfortunately I am outta town and can't test :(. I won't be home until tomorrow evening, so, I'll test Tuesday morning... 12 dpo for me then. I have an appx. 13 day luteal phase so my test should be pretty accurate then. My chart isn't looking too good though:cry: 

Is anyone else testing anytime soon?

Good luck ladies! :flower:


----------



## klabro

Brenda, if I don't have a period by Friday I will be testing. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month, but I will test just in case at that point! I'm currently on CD 28 and according to past cycles AF should arrive around the end of the week/next weekend.

I'll keep my fx for you. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BrendaJ

Sadly, I'm out. The witch arrived this A.M. along with my temp drop. Sigh... Looks like back to CD1. I'm probably going to head to my fertility specialist to check things out for me and my hubby. 

Ladies, I truly wish every single one of you the very best in the upcoming months! Good luck :)


----------



## klabro

Sorry to hear Brenda. Took a test this morning because I have no signs of AF and BFN, which was expected really.


----------



## luv2laughmum

BrendaJ said:


> Today I am 10 dpo but unfortunately I am outta town and can't test :(. I won't be home until tomorrow evening, so, I'll test Tuesday morning... 12 dpo for me then. I have an appx. 13 day luteal phase so my test should be pretty accurate then. My chart isn't looking too good though:cry:
> 
> Is anyone else testing anytime soon?
> 
> Good luck ladies! :flower:

how did the testing go?
i need to figure this whole charting thing you have on your signature. i use a app for keeping track of my cycles. but not sure how accurate. mine have been pretty spot on but this last one im considered a week late


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Brenda- fx they can help you. 
Luv- temping is pretty easy. Check out fertility friend, they have free lessons that will help you learn anything you wanted to know about temping.

I had my second miscarriage on May 30th. So just kinda sitting things out right now. We are ntnp I guess. I might take clomid next cycle depending on how I'm feeling when af decides to arrive.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi Luv.. It was a BFN :(. As for BBTemping, I agree with Krissie, go to fertilityfriend.com and sign up-- it's free! Then buy a BBT thermometer and check you temperature everyday at the appx, the same time for a couple of months. This will allow you to confirm if in fact your ovulating and when. Just remember that you need atleast 3 hours of solid sleep before temping. 

Krissie, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. For the moment I will continue to NTNP until my health savings card comes in so I can go to the Fertility Doctor. We have insurance but as you know insurance doesn't cover everything, so we've set a good amount of money aside!!!! So excited!!! Just need that debit card with our money to come in so I can start my testing, etc!


----------

